

JSON-LD is an official Web Standard - Zikes
http://semanticweb.com/j-son-ld-official-web-standard_b41441

======
weddpros
Maybe it's just me, but here are my first impressions:

\- they will break the very DEFINITION of json : Javascript Object Notation

\- they pour XML stuff into json... but did they wonder why json replaced xml
in many developers' toolbox? because it's designed to be simple, lightweight,
read easily, be directly usable from javascript. No namespace nightmare, no
verbose markup, concise notation... That's why json took over XML for many web
services.

\- json-ld will be mostly unusable in javascript (I can't use
myObject.property anymore ... I know I can still use myObject["ical:summary"]
which is Ugly)

IMHO people should use XML if they need such a complex notation.

But I'm biased, I never liked XML.

